# Bigbear suspension



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried or looked into seeing if a grizzly 700 stock suspension will bolt up to a irs bigbear 400 i think it would b close to a 4in lift if it would

Just seeing if anyone has tried before i waste my time lookin into it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That could be dangerous.... if they are that much longer, and it puts that much more angle on your a-arms, you are bound to have serious axle problems...


----------

